# Minilights for wreaths, etc.



## Camper6 (Dec 2, 2018)

I bought those mini lights on a string.

Battery operated.  

They are on my door wreath.  Kind of neat.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 2, 2018)

Very nice. Was it a struggle to put them in among the pine cones? Did you need wire or did the pine cones hold them? I could use something like that. I have candles in the window now with way to many wires going into one adapter.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 2, 2018)

No struggle at all. The lights are inside the wires and are flexible . You can wind them around anything. The pine cones hold them.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks great, Camper.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 7, 2018)

I do that too and decorate things in the house with these versatile lights....your wreath looks so nice C....


----------

